# oh yes hopefully gona do herpology in college



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry don't know how to spell it. But theres a college not far from me and my sisters mate told me they have an animal section in the college. I'm going to read into it and hopefully i'm going to do it. My dream is to open a reptile shop when i'm older and hopefuly this might come true
I CANNOT WAIT!!!!!


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

herpetology mate. cool i wanted to do zoology when i was younger but theres not much money in, should be good money for ya if ya speicalise and then open a rep store, good luck


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Good luck mate, not a bad idea, whilst ur young you wana cram as much into that head as possible..its all gona slowly start to fizzle out once you hit 25 you know..


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> Good luck mate, not a bad idea, whilst ur young you wana cram as much into that head as possible..its all gona slowly start to fizzle out once you hit 25 you know..


dont say that mate, that means ive only got 3 years left


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

aww wow!! id love to do herpetology...might do it after uni...but i really havent got a biological section of my brain lol


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I can't wait for it.
cheers tom


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Ste said:


> dont say that mate, that means ive only got 3 years left


Nooooo, you have LOADS AND LOADS of years left...









Just only 3 more where you have an easier time remembering somehting than forgetting....


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

I would love to work in a herp shop but i got my plans set out and cannot afford to change them because my college corses are all set and so i cannot become a herp vet like i wanted to do during work experience


----------



## martyn (Jun 5, 2007)

Why do all that at college then end up with a rep shop why not go further then that ?

listen when i tell ya this cuz u ll here it alot. 

"Theres no money in it" 
"Theres no jobs available" 

The ones that tell ya theres no money in it are into it for the wrong reason.
The ones that tell ya theres no jobs around ain't looking hard enough.

go for it kid.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

what college is this coz i was looking for aaaages for a course like this?


----------



## cep301818 (May 20, 2007)

I want to own my own rep shop but im hoping to move to canada so wouldn't be able to do if for yr's to come, gives me chance to learn everything then:lol2:


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

it's in chatham kent and there also one in maidstone kent.


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

I wish i had a college near me to do herpology...i wish i had chosen to go to a vetinary college...but i shot straight into studying to become a teacher so really its too late lol but good luck to ya mate...i hope you do well!!!! : victory:


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

is it mid kent college??? i nearly went there :lol2: i may have to look into it you got a link for the maidstone one???


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah have u got a link/links for the colleges coz i cant find them lol!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

to be a herpetologist, you gotta know everything. i mean everything. it's a tough field. but worth it.


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I havn't got any links myself but i will get in contact with my sisters mate and ask her for links, phone numbers etc. Will post them on here for everyone.
You never know i might see some of you there lol


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

martyn said:


> Why do all that at college then end up with a rep shop why not go further then that ?
> 
> listen when i tell ya this cuz u ll here it alot.
> 
> ...


:iamwithstupid:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

charliet said:


> :iamwithstupid:


you're with stupid?


----------

